# TWC TV app for jellybean



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

There was a working one for ics but it won't work on jellybean rooted phones. does anyone know if there is an update for this app to work on JB rooted roms?

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone?

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------

